#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-18
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<andrejz> i was wondering if langpack for 11.10 are already being generated
<artnay> what's the deal with gnome-panel? it's totally without translations. previously it was called gnome-panel-20 and was translated 100-percently
<artnay> the same applies to okular which has been divided into several parts - none of them have translations at the moment
<artnay> and I'd suggest to promote lightdm and deja-dup, they're somewhat hidden now (1351 -> 1425 of 1444 results) as they're on the same page as e.g. subversion and rpm
<artnay> and is there a way (maybe some url change to this page: https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/+products-with-translations ) to list the most recent translatable projects on launchpad?
<andrejz> @artnay: i think the problem with okular is that one template has been split into several parts, and i don't know how message sharing works with that
<andrejz> maybe dpm can tell you more
<andrejz> as for pririty of lightdm the template has been just recenlty imported and nobody has increased it's visibility
<andrejz> i will do that right away
<artnay> andrejz: looks like it but it's not ok to lose all translated strings
<artnay> andrejz: great, I thought you would do it ;)
<andrejz> @artnay: i agree it's not ok to lose strings :), just don't know how the system works in that case.
<artnay> andrejz: do you have any idea about the most recent projects?
<artnay> LP is in a need of better sorting
<dpm> artnay, andrejz is correct with okular: upstream changed the source package structure and we needed to change it in LP too. I sorted out last week: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/okular/+imports so the next oneiric language pack will contain the translations. Btw, no strings are lost
<artnay> there's probably a bug somewhere
<artnay> dpm: good to hear
<artnay> dpm: can you shine some light on gnome-panel? won't it be depreciated for new oneiric installs?
<andrejz> @artnay: just increased priority of lightdm and decreased priority for gdm
<dpm> thanks andrejz
<dpm> artnay, not sure what happens with gnome-panel. Let me check...
<artnay> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel/
<andrejz> as far as gnome-panel is concerned a new package name is present gnome-panel-3 instead of gnome-panel-2 before
<andrejz> i think that's the problem
<artnay> andrejz: true the content is almost the same as before
<artnay> but...
<artnay> maybe that package should be promoted as well, don't you think?
<andrejz> yes i will. i manually imported the file a couple of days ago, but forgot to increase the priority :(. Good to have you to remind of those slips :)
<artnay> andrejz: and duplicity as well. I think deja-dup takes messages from duplicity
<andrejz> ok
<artnay> well, not sure about duplicity, it's a backend after all
<dpm> andrejz, I think the problem is that the gnome-panel-2.0 template was disabled and the gnome-panel-3.0 (as gnome-panel) was accepted, and we should have rather renamed gnome-panel-2.0 to gnome-panel
<andrejz> but gnome-panel-2.0 isn't going to be used anymore, correct?
<dpm> no, but it contains lots of messages and translations that presumably need to be carried out to gnome-panel-3.0
<artnay> gnome-panel contains all those shell strings. maybe those could be merged into the gnome-panel-2.0
<andrejz> oh, i see where the problem is
<andrejz> basically template gnome-panel-3.0 should be renamed to gnome-panel-2.0 to use the existing translations
<andrejz> so probably the name should be changed in natty to gnome-panel ?
<artnay> andrejz: why in natty? it doesn't exist there, does it?
<andrejz> @artnay: if you want to use message sharing (transfer translations from one ubuntu version to the other), packages need to have the same template name
<artnay> and plain renaming won't do it, gnome-panel contains gnome3/shell additions to gnome-panel-2.0
<artnay> andrejz: ah, ok
<andrejz> so if you have evoluton in natty and evolution in oneiric translations are automatically synced
<artnay> true, true
<andrejz> but in this case gnome-panel in named "gnome-panel-2.0" and we cannot name it that way in 11.10 cause that would be incorrect (since we are shipping gnome-panel-3.0")
<andrejz> so (dpm can you confirm this) the best way is to change the template name from "gnome-panel-2.0" to "gnome-panel" in all supported ubuntu versions, which still share messages amongst themselves
<dpm> andrejz, correct. I've changed the name of gnome-panel-2.0 to gnome-panel in oneiric (and the path to po/gnome-panel-3.0). I'll now change the names in previous releases
<andrejz> wii, i knew the correct answer, thanks for the report artnay :)
<andrejz> @artnay: there has been a lot of gnome-2.0, -3.0 template changing in this cycle, some packages already have names 3.2 :)
<artnay> dpm: one question remains. is there a way to list the most recent translatable projects on LP?
<dpm> artnay, I don't know (my hunch is that there isn't). I'd recommend asking on #launchpad, where they'll be able to tell you in more detail
<artnay> dpm: there isn't but I created bug #812243
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812243 in launchpad "Allow translatable projects to be sorted in more versatile ways (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812243
<dpm> ah, thanks artnay
<artnay> if you guys have more filtering/sorting needs, feel free to add them
<dpm> I've subscribed to it for now
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-19
<head_victim> Anyone from the enGB have some insight on playlist, play list or play-list ?
<geirha> I'm not engligh, but I'm fairly certain "-" is generally avoided.
<geirha> *english
<head_victim> geirha: Cheers, I'm searching archives and other places  but finding nothing conclusive.
<geirha> Yeah, I think both playlist and play list are correct, but the en_GB team probably prefers one over the other.
<dpm> morning all
<trijntje> good morning dpm
<andrejz> good morning from me too
<andrejz> @dpm: i will be very busy till the weekend so i won't be able to do any import queue reviewing till then
<dpm> hi trijntje
<dpm> hey andrejz, good morning. No worries, thanks for letting me know
<Gwaihir> dpm, hi!
<dpm> Gwaihir, hey, hey, how's it going in France? :)
<Gwaihir> pretty good, thanks! :)
<Gwaihir> dpm, a quick one: there are two desktop_libkipi.pot to be imported, I just imported the newer one, should i delete the older one?
<dpm> Gwaihir, ah, thanks. I should have mentioned that, sorry: in general, it's best to just approve the old one, and then let LP auto-approve the newer one. But yeah, if you've approved the new one you can delete the old one
<Gwaihir> oh... ok, good to know :)
<Gwaihir> thanks dpm
<dpm> well, thank you for helping!
<Gwaihir> dpm, happy to help! :)
<Gwaihir> so, the General sheet of the docs is all done
<dpm> Gwaihir, wow, that's awesome
<dpm> good work!
<Gwaihir> thanks dpm!
<andrejz> dpm, i just noticed all new kde templates have a priority of 0
<andrejz> maybe we can ask for a massive template priority change once all kde pot files have been imported
<dpm> andrejz, yes, but we don't need to ask. Remember we have the script to change priorities now, so we just need to define the priorities in a spreadsheet, export as cvs and run the script
<dpm> but I would wait until all the KDE templates have been fixed
<andrejz> oh, right. I forgot about that one. yeah that script is really cool :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> andrejz, this should take care of your question re: sharing in the checkbox template -> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165307
<andrejz> thanks, dpm :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-20
<dpm> good morning all
<gtriderxc> hi
<kelemengabor> Hi dpm, is is just me, or on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs the Request a full language pack export is still checked? The Natty exports should happen on Tuesdays.
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, it seems that since recently full exports take longer than they used to, so I think it should only be ready by the end of the day. There is a bug about it, let me try to find it...
<kelemengabor> or it just takes a loooong time?
<kelemengabor> okay, I see :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, bug 684664
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 684664 in launchpad "Language pack exporter runs long; triggers alerts (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 13)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684664
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-21
<dpm> good morning all
<yurchor> good morning
<dpm> hey yurchor :)
<yurchor> hey dpm! What is Ubuntu policy about using Git branches with no upstream translation?
<dpm> yurchor, I'm not sure I understand what you mean with git branches with no upstream translation. Could you give me an example?
<yurchor> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/networkmanagement/repository
<yurchor> libknetwork translation template is extracted not from master but from "nm09" branch
<yurchor> *libknetworkmanager
<yurchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+pots/libknetworkmanager
<yurchor> Upstream uses "master" for translation: http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/po/libknetworkmanager.po/
<dpm> yurchor, so just to make sure I understand: you're saying that in Ubuntu we're using the template from the 'nm09' branch, while at upstream the translation focus is 'master'?
<yurchor> Yes, exactly.
<dpm> yurchor, ok, gotcha. Again, just to understand it: so do you see any particular issue in that? (it's common that in Ubuntu we ship older versions than upstream)
<yurchor> Calligra developers banned Mageia for using developer branch (Alpha 1) in the release. Is the usage of devs branch in the release discussed with KNetworkManager developers?
<dpm> yurchor, I think it must have been, but in any case, if that is the actual question, the translation part is secondary: if I understand it correctly, what you're asking is if the usage of that branch in Ubuntu has been blessed by the upstream developers. I cannot answer that, as I don't know, but I'd recommend asking on #kubuntu-devel (perhaps you can ping apachelogger), where some Kubuntu and KDE devs hang out
<dpm> they should be able to tell you in detail
<yurchor> Ok, thanks.
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> brb
<head_victim> Any experienced enGB translators around?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-22
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> good morning
<andrejz> you are early today, dpm ;)
<dpm> morning andrejz ;)
<andrejz> hello dpm
<andrejz> i have a question about localised iso's
<dpm> andrejz, sure, I hope I can answer it :)
<andrejz> are localised iso's going to be available on the official ubuntu page?
<andrejz> and are iso's already going to be available for 11.10 or for 12.04?
<andrejz> brb
<dpm> andrejz, check out the FAQ I sent you for this question: right now they're not going to be official, and we're going to rely on translation/loco teams to create and test them. We might make them official in the future, but we first need to see how the ISOs work out
<andrejz> @dpm: i would suggest that installer remains localised and there is a slide about installing language packs in the installer slideshow
<andrejz> as not all people will be aware of loco teams version
<andrejz> in addition not all loco/translation teams will be capable of building customised isos
<andrejz> p.s. finally wiki page is not locked and i can edit it :)
<dpm> andrejz, that's a good point, and the good news is that the installer remains unchanged (i.e. localized) :)
<andrejz> i think a slide about installing language packs is also a good idea (maybe only shown if locale is not en-US)
<dpm> andrejz, I agree, not all teams are capable of building localized ISOs, but what we're doing now is adding the possibility for them to do it, which they didn't have before. I.e. before we just had 4 or 5 langpacks in the ISO, and there was no easy way to provide localized ISOs for all the other languages. So this is an advantage now for all of those languages (except for the 4 or 5 in language packs, which will now have to create their own iso)
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not sure what you mean by the wiki page not being locked. Which wiki page? And why should it be locked, unlike the rest of the wiki?
<andrejz> @dpm: because someone was editing the same page (firs you, then milo)
<andrejz> :)
<dpm> right, but I think we could all edit it correctly, eventually :)
<andrejz> team responsible for installer is ubiquity, correct?
<dpm> andrejz, I don't think a slide about installing language packs is necessary, as the language pack installation happens transparently if you're connected to the Internet during installation. And if you're not connected, you get a notification that you should install the langpacks after the first boot
<dpm> so this does not change at all
<dpm> the only change in the main iso is that no language packs will be shipped
<dpm> which will only affect the 4 or 5 teams which had had langpacks shipped in the past
<dpm> andrejz, yes, that's correct (plus debian-installer)
<andrejz> ok, cool
<dpm> andrejz, I've now updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout with this info. Thanks for noticing that.
<andrejz> welcome :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: Good morning, shouldn't the new Natty langpacks be already in -proposed? Because update-manager doesn't find anything for me, not even in the PPA.
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, morning. Since they are full language packs, they need to be created manually, and in that case pitti prefers to test a few of them locally before uploading them to -proposed (if I'm not mistaken, full ones don't go to the PPA first, they are directly uploaded). He's a bit swamped with work this week, so yesterday he asked me if I could do the package build and test myself, but I haven't had the chance yet. I'll be trying to do th
<dpm> is this morning.
<kelemengabor> I see
<head_victim> dpm: as far as the localised images goes, are you looking for people to help build or test or both?
<dpm> hi head_victim, we're looking for both
<head_victim> dpm: no worries, I'll poke around a few people from my loco. There's been lots of interest lately in translations (we have 2 of the Hall of Fame from our team alone due to recent efforts)
<dpm> head_victim, wow, awesome
<head_victim> I can help test but have no clue about building. The other 2 I'm thinking of might be able to assist with the building though.
<head_victim> It's easy for us though being an english based language. We could almost copy and paste enGB and be fine (we're enAU)
 * head_victim waves at sagaci - interested in helping to create an enAU ISO?
<sagaci> "I can help test but have no clue about building" - same with me
<head_victim> sagaci: no worries, might see if jaddi knows more than we do :)
<dpm> head_victim, we're going to provide some scripts that should make it easy to build the ISOs, that's the whole point of the spec
<dpm> and provide documentation for them, of course
<head_victim> dpm: sounds good, I'm trying to use translations efforts to get more of my loco involved in ubuntu in general.
<head_victim> I held a translation UGJ in the last cycle or so and suddenly I have 2 hall of famers so trying to keep the fires burning.
<dpm> awesome :)
<head_victim> It's one thing they've seemed to pick up well. Unfortunately I have no other experience in other areas of contribution so just working on what I know and hoping others will come along. We're in a bit of a rebuilding phase.
<dpm> well, that's the spirit. I'm glad to see the UGJ has produced such an outcome!
<head_victim> Just wish I could organise more with the same results ;)
<dpm> well, we've got a new one coming up soon :)
<head_victim> I was going to see who organised what in our region and see if we can piggy back some sessions
<head_victim> Via irc.
<dpm> head_victim, you can look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/ - and if there isn't an event in your region you can register one
<head_victim> Yeah, I've organised someone to run a translation one again but we're a bit thin on people who would be able to organise them in other areas, so was going to try and piggy back on another event for the loco for bugs and things like that
<dpm> kelemengabor, I successfully tested the Catalan package locally and I'm building and uploading the natty langpacks now
<kelemengabor> dpm: cool, I'll prepare the call for testing :)
<dpm> sounds good :)
<dpm> pitti is not around to ask (normally he does this step) so I'm not sure how long it will take until they're all build. I guess they should be in -proposed some time tomorrow or the day after
<dpm> *built
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-23
<trijntje> Hi all, I have a question about ubuntu-default-image. I've followed the guide on the wiki, and I was hoping it would spit out an .iso when it was done.
<trijntje> Instead it creates a folder named casper which seems to contain the files that usually are on the live cd, but can someone tell me how to get an iso out of that?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-24
<trijntje> Hi all, I have a question about ubuntu-default-image. I've followed the guide on the wiki, and I was hoping it would spit out an .iso when it was done.
<trijntje> Instead it creates a folder named casper which seems to contain the files that usually are on the live cd, but can someone tell me how to get an iso out of that?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-16
<littlegirl> Hey there, how much time does the translation team need to comfortably translate the kubuntu-docs before the freeze?
<littlegirl> Also, is there anything the Kubuntu doc team can do better to make life easier for the translation team?
<yurchor> littlegirl: It depends on team workflow.
<yurchor> For those who use LP online translation it will be very long time.
<littlegirl> yurchor: Would at least a month be enough time, or would that be cutting it close?
<yurchor> You can calculate the time using the formula with 3 KB by one team member for one day.
<littlegirl> yurchor: Oooh, thanks - that's very useful!
<littlegirl> yurchor: Who generages the .po and .pot files - do we do that or do you?
<yurchor> littlegirl: dpm should know better, but I'm afraid it is a manual upload.
 * dpm reads scrollback
<littlegirl> yurchor: There's a script that looks like it can do it automatically, but I'm not sure if we do that or you do that, and whether it should wait until the documentation fixes are done or if I should be generating those as I go along with the fixes.
<yurchor> And this should be announced in ubuntu-translators mailing list, because many people were discouraged by the previous releases.
<littlegirl> I'm trying to help with that. (:
<dpm> littlegirl, the Ubuntu/Kubuntu docs team takes care of generating the .pot file and upload it to Launchpad before the string freeze
<yurchor> littlegirl: I know, but in David's time it was broken most of the pre-release time.
<dpm> oh, I see, you're actually from that team
<littlegirl> dpm: Do they do it all at once, or do they generate them as they make changes? I'm in the process of making lots of changes to the docs, and I'm not sure whether I should be keeping the .po and .pot files updated or if I should wait. (:
 * littlegirl is new
<dpm> littlegirl, so from the docs side, I'd first recommend 2 things:
<dpm> - Try to keep the .pot file up to date and commit it to bzr often
<littlegirl> Ah, good to know!
<dpm> - At least before the string freeze, it should be up to date, so that translators can start their work
<dpm> There should be a script in the sources to update the .pot file, you can use that
<dpm> but I don't know its status, as the Kubuntu docs have been behind for a couple of releases
<yurchor> dpm: They were updated by littlegirl
<littlegirl> Is it the create_pot.sh file in the scripts directory here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/quantal/files/head:/scripts/ ?
<dpm> ah, good to know, so I guess the script is up to date?
<littlegirl> I'm in the process of updating them, but htey're not finished.
 * dpm looks
<littlegirl> No idea on the script. I haven't touched it. (:
<littlegirl> I'd also like to know if there are any issues or problems caused by how the documentation is written that would make your lives easier if we fixed them. For instance, the use of apostrophes making it hard to translate, or certain phrases, or whatever.
 * littlegirl wants everybody to be happy
<yurchor> littlegirl: For LP translators, minor changes are the most annoying things. The other mentioned troubles do not mean that match.
<littlegirl> yurchor: Then I'd like to apologize in advance, because there are minor and major changes this time around, and they're sprinkled all over the place.
<littlegirl> Oh, I forgot. We will probably be combining the about.xml and welcome.xml files this cycle, and using them as the opening document. Will that script need to be updated when we do that?
<yurchor> littlegirl: That's the usual workflow in LP: people change almost in a pace of string changes, so nobody notice that change. And you can forgive about appologies if translations will be eventually released. ;
<yurchor> littlegirl: There are no such scripts on LP side, Let the translators do their job. LP and local translation memory remember the strings anyway. ;)
<littlegirl> Okay, well, I want you'all to know that I can be reached if there's a problem or a wish from the translation team. If I'm not on here, you can find me via my email (which is listed on my Launchpad page), which I check at least once a day.
<littlegirl> yurchor: I found it. It's the libs/shipped-docs file. I'll just have to edit that to update the files that need to be converted. (:
<yurchor> littlegirl: May I have a wish? Can you fix and close bug 852519 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852519
 * littlegirl is looking
<littlegirl> yurchor: Do you have a preference between the two patches? Line 10 in both of them would break the documentation, but I can ignore that line and use either of them to make the changes.
<littlegirl> Never mind - they're identical. (:
<yurchor> The second incorporates the first. They are just for the reference as David added new typos in Ubuntu 12.04 release. I just want the typos fixed to some extent, not ignoring this bug as Dvid did.
<littlegirl> yurchor: Do you know the bzr branch command for grabbing the documentation from that release?
<yurchor> littlegirl: I am not an Ubuntu user. To be honest, bzr branching is somewhat useless to me. Sorry. :(
<yurchor> But I can do it for this bug if it is inevitable.
<littlegirl> yurchor: No, I'll figure it out and make these changes. This will be my first bug. (:
<yurchor> littlegirl:  Many thanks. You are my hero. :)
<littlegirl> yurchor: LOL
<littlegirl> I figured out the command. (:
<littlegirl> yurchor: I can make all the changes except the welcome.xml one. For some reason that file is 0 bytes for me.
<yurchor> littlegirl: Ok. Thank you.
<littlegirl> yurchor: But that won't close out the bug. Is there a way to get that document back?
<yurchor> littlegirl: It does not matter. Just close the bug. ;)
<littlegirl> Hmmm, it really is empty: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/oneiric/view/head:/docs/welcome/C/welcome.xml
<yurchor> If I find new typos I will file a new bug.
<yurchor> ;)
<littlegirl> yurchor: Okay, but I'll go ahead and commit the other fixes, and I'll ask in #kubuntu-devel how I can get the document back first, just so it's done right. (:
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-19
<dpm> good morning
<kelemengabor> morning dpm
<kelemengabor> now have time for bug #1019441 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019441 in Ubuntu Translations "Please update the ubuntu-docs Precise package with translations for 12.04.1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019441
<kelemengabor> we start to run out of it anyways...
<dpm> kelemengabor, will see if I can find time for it later on today, thanks for the reminder
<trijntje> does anybody here have experience with merging .ts files?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-20
<dpm> morning
<trijntje> does anybody here have experience with merging .ts files?
<dpm> I don't, sorry
 * trijntje strongly dislikes .ts files, why cant everybody use .po
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-21
<RawChid> trijntje, what about this?  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8513149/merge-translation-files-ts-with-existing-ts-files-using-qt-utilities-lconve
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-15
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> did anyone get my mail with the subject "Ubuntu Packaging Guide - needs help with translations/reviews" on the list?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-17
<dpm> morning
#ubuntu-translators 2014-07-17
<gtriderxc> HI!
<gtriderxc> I've got such a string:
<gtriderxc> Copy text 	
<gtriderxc> music;songs;play;tracks;player;tunes;
<gtriderxc> why is it biult this way?
<gtriderxc> *built
<gtriderxc> kelemengabor
<gtriderxc> HI!
<gtriderxc> can You help me?
<trijntje> gtriderxc: those are tags the unity dash uses to search for applications
<gtriderxc> one more question
<gtriderxc> I just started ubuntu phone emulator
<gtriderxc> a window opened
<gtriderxc> and all i have is a circle
<gtriderxc> "no data source available"
<gtriderxc> I can't do anything
<gtriderxc> the phone doesn't respond
<gtriderxc> it behaves just like an .jpg image
<trijntje> I'm not sure about that, I haven't tried the emulator. dpm will know though
<gtriderxc> it doesn't beheve at all :)
<gtriderxc> *behave
<gtriderxc> ok thanks! one more queston
<gtriderxc> music;songs;play;tracks;player;tunes;
<gtriderxc> what are "tunes"?
<gtriderxc> in this context?
<trijntje> its just another word for song/track
<gtriderxc> ok thanks :)
<trijntje> you don't have to translate the tags literaly, but think about your language
<trijntje> if you have 5 different words for song or music, you add them all
<trijntje> gtriderxc: btw, you should probably hang around in this channel a while, David should show up and he knows about the phone emulator
<gtriderxc> ok i'll wait
<gtriderxc> thx 4 help anyway :-)
<kelemengabor> gtriderxc: hi, I'm not familiar with the phone OS or the emulator, sorry :(
<gtriderxc> no problem I just restarted it. I'll give it just more time :)
<gtriderxc> it works :)
<gtriderxc> however very slow
<gtriderxc> everything is clear :) I can't unlock the screen :)))
<gtriderxc> another question
<gtriderxc> I've got a string h:mm AP
<gtriderxc> should i translate it literally or as it is preferred in my country?
<gtriderxc> im Poland nobody uses 12-hour time with am/pm
<gtriderxc> but if it;s gonna be a choice in settings I should leave it this way
#ubuntu-translators 2016-07-18
<rvr> dpm: Hey! I have a question for you. Do you know how to add more projects to this list? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+lang/es
<dpm> rvr, I do, but I'm at a sprint this week. E-mail with a list of the packages to add would work best
<rvr> dpm: Ok
<rvr> Thanks
